# Wayne Lakes in Greenville



## prhodes2 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a friend who owns a lake house on Wayne lakes in Greenville who is letting us stay there Friday through Sunday. ANyone know if there is any good fishing and what I should try? Any type of fish. What is in there anyways?


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

I know that the lakes there are pretty good for bass and bluegill. The lakes are former gravel pits, so they are clear, cold, and deep.

I think they require a fishing permit though to fish on the lakes. Since your buddy has a house there, I don't know if they waive that or not, might be something to ask especially if the DNR is strolling around.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know if the residents need a pass or not, but I don't think the DNR has any jurisdiction there. Those lakes aren't owned by the State.


----------



## prhodes2 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow! former gravel pits... I know there was several of them when I drove by the house. She says that she has a fishing permit for the house and a conoe, a small boat, and a paddle boat. Also she has a great big deck on the lake off the back of the house. I guess bass with spinners or rubber worm, or crappie with minnows, or blue gill with wax worms. This is from reading on their website. I also heard there are a few walleye and perch but more rare and only certain lakes. They are pretty small lakes by riving by them so I thought shallow. But hopefully not.lots of topwater algae on them though.,


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

in the 80's when I was a kid we would catch huge crappies on a mid size beatle spins w/white and black. What lake are you fishing?


----------



## prhodes2 (Jul 3, 2009)

I think the lake house is on Shawnee


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

check out this site 
http://www.waynelakesohio.com/


----------

